# Mid-Illinois RC



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Open is a triple with 1 retired work has been hit or miss it's brutally hot out


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Leitner Farm Labs said:


> Open is a triple with 1 retired work has been hit or miss it's brutally hot out


Did the Derby finish today? We are just wondering what time we need to be there in the morning.
Please advise on Derby status if anyone knows.

thank you

Sharon Gierman and Char


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Derby to finish in the morning they hadn't picked out a spot when I left 42 back in the Open for the land blind in the morning


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

leitner farm labs said:


> derby to finish in the morning they hadn't picked out a spot when i left 42 back in the open for the land blind in the morning


thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hullum03 (Sep 13, 2012)

Derby call backs to 4th?


----------



## Jason Ottinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Heard that Brady Collins won the derby.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Brady.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

agree captain,

congrats brady. brady is one of the "good guys", who is also a "great dog man". you know success will follow when someone like brady collins, who is already successful, puts it all out there and goes "full time"!


----------



## Jason Ottinger (Jan 17, 2012)

captainjack said:


> Heard that Brady Collins won the derby.


X2

and also that Trey Lawrence got second with Rufus - anyone else have results


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone have the rest of the results from mid-illinois?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

HUGE Congrats to Handler Clint Avant and owner Gary Storch on the Open win with Rowdy!!!


----------

